

Ask HN: What are your technical interests? (tag-cloud of your interests) - pankratiev

I think most of programmers use more than one programming language, framework, DBMS or interested in startups and entrepreneurship.
So, it would be interesting to know what interests do hackers have?<p>Please, share with us your tag-cloud which you have in your mind.<p>Inspired by post: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=614034
======
metabrew
<http://www.delicious.com/tags/richardjones>

------
benologist
C#, JavaScript, ActionScript, SQL Server, MongoDB, casual games and game
development.

------
pankratiev
My interests: python, pylons, postgresql, c#, javascript, linux, startup

